# Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte



## LaMort (28. Mai 2018)

*Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Hallo allerseits,

ich stehe vor der Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors. 
Meine Idealvorstellung wäre ein 27", WQHD mit 144HZ Freesync. So was wie der BenQ Zowie XL2730. 
Nun schiebe ich aber schon geraume Zeit (Preisentwicklung) die Anschaffung einer neuen GPU vor mir her, so dass hier noch eine Sapphire 290 werkelt. Das tut sie auch immer noch erstaunlich gut. Für BF1 und Overwatch reicht sie zwar nicht dicke, aber mit entsprechendem Geregel erreiche ich ohne für mich schmerzhaften Detailverlust 60 fps. In weniger reaktionsintensiven Spielen gehe ich lieber auf mehr Details und 30fps. 
Nun fürchte ich aber, dass der Sprung von FHD auf WQHD für meine jetzige GPU doch etwas knackig wäre. Interpolation kommt wohl bei WQHD mit einer nicht unerheblichen Vermatschung einher, fällt also aus. Bliebe das massive Herunterschrauben von Details, das Weitersparen auf eine neue GPU oder aber eben doch die Anschaffung eines FHD Gerätes. 
Ich habe weiterhin nicht unerheblichen Respekt vor WQHD, weil es mich ja quasi auch zwingen würde, in Zukunft schneller bzw. häufiger die GPU-Generation zu wechseln. 
Die reine Tendenz geht bei mir momentan Richtung FHD, da mir die 144HZ Freesync zunächst wichtiger sind.  Andererseits ist WQHD für die "schönen Spiele" natürlich fein mitzunehmen. Ich würde mir aber in den Allerwertesten beissen, würde ich ein teureres (im vgl. zu FHD) Gerät anschaffen, nur um festzustellen, dass damit momentan kein Spiel sauber läuft.

Mir ist bewusst, dass niemand mir sagen kann was mir wichtiger ist oder besser gefällt. Aber vielleicht stand die letzte Zeit schon jemand vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung und kann mich teilhaben lassen.

Besten Dank für jeden Input.


----------



## RtZk (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe HD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Man kann die 290 natürlich in WQHD mal probieren, aber man muss halt dann doch ein gutes Stück mehr die Regler nach Links schieben als bei Full HD (ich nehme mal an du meinst mit "HD" in der Überschrift Full HD, sonst musst du echt schnellstens was kaufen sonst bekommst du noch Augenkrebs  ) . 
Am meisten Sinn macht natürlich ein gleichzeitiges Upgrade von Grafikkarte und Monitor.
Du musst selbst entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist, wenn das nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## LaMort (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Klar, FHD, das packt selbst die 290, Titel geändert.

Downsampling funktioniert natürlich zum Testen. Bei aktuelleren Spielen wirds zwar eng, aber was solls. 
Die Neuanschaffung einer GPU ist natürlich mittelfristig vorgesehen. Die jetzige Mining-Preislage kann und will ich aber nicht tragen. Aktuelle Tendenzen gehen ja schon in die vernünftigeren Richtungen. 

Wie gesagt, es wäre halt schwer enttäuschend, könne ich mit einem neuen WQHD Monitor nur noch die Hälfte meiner Bibliothek spielen. 
Weiterhin fällt es mir zumindest beim Downsampling schwer, Unterschiede zu FHD mit aktivierten Kantenglättern etc. zu bemerken. Die Verbesserungen sind für mich bestenfalls subtil. Einen echten WQHD konnte ich noch nicht im Einsatz erleben. Das wird auch selbst in Fachmärkten schwierig, auf Demos gebe ich nicht so viel und Testzocken bietet kein mir bekannter Händler an. 
Mehr als 60 HZ konnte ich schon erleben und will ich haben.

Die Frage ist halt, ob ich jetzt rund €250 in die Hand nehme und mir das a) reicht oder b) mit dann neuer GPU schon nicht mehr reicht oder ich c) gleich rund €400 investiere und den Blick auf später richte während alles auf Low-Mid gestellt ist. Oder ich d) den Kauf eben doch zusammen tätige, wenn sich der GPU-Markt wieder beruhigt hat.


----------



## taglicht (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Ich rate dir zu Option D. In Anbetracht der in den Startlöchern stehenden Next-Gen GPUs und dem damit einhergehenden Abverkauf würde ich definitiv warten.


----------



## LaMort (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Vielen Dank, ich habe es geahnt.

Der Rest meiner Komponenten muß 2018 noch aushalten. Ich nehme nicht an, daß der für meine Ansprüche kurzfristig einen Flaschenhals darstellt?


----------



## HisN (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Hängt von Deiner Software/Arbeitsweise ab, nicht von unserer Meinung. Beobachte.


----------



## LaMort (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Richtig, ich habe unsauber formuliert. Ich wollte sagen:
Momentan renne ich mit den meisten Spielen ins GPU-Limit (weiß ich). 
Nach einem GPU(und Monitor)-Upgrade bei gleichbleibendem Innenleben, werde ich meist eher in ein CPU-Limit laufen (berechtigte Annahme). 
Aber wohl nicht direkt nach 5 fps mehr in z.B. Overwatch (realistische Hoffnung).


----------



## HisN (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Teste in 640x480 ohne Anti-Aliasing (das nimmt die Graka aus der Rechnung, wenn das nicht reicht, dann auch noch ohne Ambient-Occlusion, mit Mini-Texturen und ohne Post-Prozessing, den Rest lässt Du so, wie Du später zocken willst). Dann siehst Du relativ genau wo Du mit Deiner CPU landest.

Nochmal im Video: Solange die Graka nicht 95% oder mehr Last anzeigt, bin ich im CPU-Limit und sehe die CPU-FPS. Ich muss dazu (dank starker Graka) nicht mal in die kleine Auflösung wechseln.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRojlrCtd-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also nur als Verfahrens-Hinweis.


----------



## LaMort (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Auf die Schnelle hab ich nur 1024x768 borderless in BF1 (alles auf "low") realisieren können. Erste Singleplayer Mission läuft zwischen 127 und 167 fps. Recht zufriedenstellend, da die CPU leicht undervolted und overclocked ist.


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Alles auf LOW willst Du nicht zocken. Das bringt Dir keine Punkte, wenn Du mit der neuen Graka alles auf Ultra stellst. Die Graka-Relevanten Punkte hab ich Dir aufgezählt. 
Ihr bescheisst euch mit "alles LoW" selbst. Ich mach mir doch extra die Mühe und zähle genau auf, damit ebend nicht alles auf low gestellt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drÃ¶lfte*



LaMort schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob ich jetzt rund €250 in die Hand nehme und mir das a) reicht oder b) mit dann neuer GPU schon nicht mehr reicht oder ich c) gleich rund €400 investiere und den Blick auf später richte während alles auf Low-Mid gestellt ist. Oder ich d) den Kauf eben doch zusammen tätige, wenn sich der GPU-Markt wieder beruhigt hat.



Die Frage ist halt, wie lang du bereit wärst zu warten. Mit deiner jetzigen GPU würde ich nicht auf WQHD umsteigen, dafür braucht die Auflösung doch zu sehr viel mehr Leistung daher rate ich zu den Optionen:
a) Hol dir einen FHD mit 144 Hz. Die beste Alternative sind da die Samsungs C24FG Samsung C24FG70, 23.5" (LC24FG70FQUXEN)
 Damit hast du ein gutes kontraststarkes VA-Panel mit Freesync und hast jetzt schon ein ordentliches Teil für wenig Geld. Umsteigen kannst du später immer noch.
b) Du kaufst dir jetzt ein gutes WQHD-Teil. Dann würde ich aber keinen schlechten Kompromiss für 400 Euro eingehen, sondern lieber ein anständiges Teil für 600-700 kaufen.
c) Du wartest mit allem auf die neuen Nvidia-GPUs, die wohl dieses Jahr kommen werden, in der Hoffnung, dass das gesamte Gefüge billiger wird.


----------



## LaMort (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

@ HisN
Ruhig Blut und Danke. Das war nur ein fixer Test bei dem ich alles runtergeschraubt habe.
Morgen/nachher prüfe ich ausführlich.
Edit: Nochmal angeschmissen. Bei 1024x768 (640x480 bekomme ich nicht hin?) und ohne AO, Texturen und Texturfiler auf Low, Rest so wie ich sonst zocke auf High bzw. Ultra zwischen 129 und 179 fps.


 @Manu
Nvidia will ich nach meiner letzten 560Ti eigentlich nicht mehr. Preispolitik bei den Sync-features, Treiberprobleme in der Vergangenheit und gute Erfahrungen mit AMD geben hier den Ausschlag. 
Inwiefern ist ein 400€ Gerät ein schlechter Kompromiss? Der XL2730 liest sich eigentlich sehr ordentlich. 
Den Samsung hatte ich auch im Blick. Grundsätzlich ist halt die Frage, ob ich langfristig mit FHD und nach GPU-Upgrade mit Downsampling glücklich werde. 
Denn: Mit jetzt 24" und FHD vermisse ich eigentlich außer einer grundsätzlich besseren Bildqualität und mehr HZ bzw. Freesync nicht wirklich was.


----------



## zael84 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Overwatch läuft bei mir auf einer 1070 in WQHD @144  für BF1 brauchst Du dann sicher ne 1080 /1080 TI und wist nicht auf ultra die 144 schaffen.

Wenn Du 800-1000€ investieren willst nimm nen WQHD Monitor sonst lieber FHD


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*



LaMort schrieb:


> @ HisN
> Ruhig Blut und Danke. Das war nur ein fixer Test bei dem ich alles runtergeschraubt habe.
> Morgen/nachher prüfe ich ausführlich.
> Edit: Nochmal angeschmissen. Bei 1024x768 (640x480 bekomme ich nicht hin?) und ohne AO, Texturen und Texturfiler auf Low, Rest so wie ich sonst zocke auf High bzw. Ultra zwischen 129 und 179 fps.



Thx für den Nachtest. Hört sich für mich zwar nicht nach einem vollen Server an, aber dafür bist Du jetzt im Bilde für wie viel FPS Deine CPU gut ist, und ob sie ersetzt werden muss oder nicht, weil Du halt als einziger Deiner Software und Deine Ansprüche kennst. Von jetzt an musst Du praktisch nie wieder Fragen ob Deine CPU für irgendwas ausreicht, was Du in Deiner Bibliothek hast, sondern kannst direkt nachschauen und bist im Bilde 

Der Unterschied zwischen FHD und WQHD ist die Menge an Details die Du sehen oder nicht sehen kannst.
Hier mal ein Beispiel. Wo wurde Donald das letzte mal gesehen (Bilder auf 100% anschauen, aber nicht zoomen).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab die Detail-Einstellungen im Game nicht geändert, Du kannst die Schrift nur lesen, weil die Pixelmenge die Information irgendwann für das Gehirn zugänglich macht. Funktioniert bei Text als Beispiel halt am besten, ist aber natürlich bei allen anderen Objekten genau das gleiche.


----------



## LaMort (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

@ zael84 
Es sollen ja nicht konstant 144Hz am Anschlag laufen. Letztendlich nur deutlich mehr als 60Hz. Deshalb ja auch Freesync.

@ HisN
Jop, Stand jetzt reicht es, mit ein klein wenig Luft nach oben dank mehr OC-Potential.
Danke für die Bilder. Das macht es deutlich. Bestätigt mich allerdings darin, dass der Unterschied für mich nicht gravierend ist. Interessant wäre vielleicht noch Downsampling von WQHD und UHD auf FHD. 

Momentan tendiere ich klar zu einem FHD-Monitor. Ich/man sollte nicht vergessen, daß die Hz Zahl die Systemanforderungen um den Faktor X erhöht, die Auflösung aber eben auch ihre Anforderungen dazuaddiert.  Auch und besonders in Zukunft. Da ich meine GPU aber eher alle drei bis vier Jahre ersetze und nicht alle anderthalb bis zwei, ist das für mich wohl der richtige Weg.


----------



## Darkseth (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Ich würde klar zu WQHD raten, wenn du es dir leisten kannst.

Full HD macht meiner Meinung nach nur dann Sinn, wenn du dir WQHD nicht leisten kannst  Oder nur e-sports spielst, und dir Grafikqualität egal ist.

Hab auch WQHD 144 Hz mit G-Sync, und ne GTX 1080. Ich schaff in aktuellen Titeln nicht ansatzweise 144 fps. Witcher 3 auf max 80 fps z.B:. Aber na und? Läuft smooth, kein tearing, kein stuttering. Will ich mehr fps? Einfach Grafiksettings runter, problem gelöst.
Hatte beim Monitorwechsel btw noch ne GTX 1060~, und selbst mit der, die schon bei 1080p / 60 fps bisschen probleme hatte, hätte ich den schritt auf WQHD nicht bereut. 

WQHD + Hoch > FHD + Ultra 
Die 30% "verlorene fps" kannst du easy mit Grafiksettings ausgleichen, und es sieht durch die Auflösung trotzdem besser aus. Die jetzige Grafikkarte ist auch egal für die Entscheidung. Du wirst die demnächst mal eh upgraden, während der neue monitor problemlos die nächsten 3+ Grafikkarten überleben kann. Warum also mitte 2018 noch 1080p nehmen?

Zumal du außerhalb vom gaming, nämlich Desktop, Anwendungen, Browser etc 100%ig vom Platz profitierst. ^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*



LaMort schrieb:


> @ zael84
> Es sollen ja nicht konstant 144Hz am Anschlag laufen. Letztendlich nur deutlich mehr als 60Hz. Deshalb ja auch Freesync.
> 
> @ HisN
> ...



JouMxyzptlk - 4K HD, Ultra HD, 6K HD, 10k, 15k HighRes game videos and panoramas

JouMxyzptlk - Why using Nvidia downsample.

Da ist das nochmal etwas besser zu sehen. Es gibt nähmlich nochmal einen Unterschied zwischen DSR Downsampling und verlustfreiem Downsampling.


----------



## LaMort (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Und schon wechselt meine Meinung wieder wie ein Bäumchen im Wind.
Rund 800€ für GPU und Monitor stellen jedoch eine weiche Schmerzgrenze dar. Die Monitorpreise werden sich die nächste Zeit nicht verändern. Die GPU-Preise sind mir allerdings noch deutlich zu hoch. Die Preise werden nach unten gehen, aber so richtig machen mich die Vega 56 bzw. 64 noch nicht an. Mal sehen...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Das Problem ist, um mal bei HisNs Beispiel zu bleiben, dass die höhere Auflösung schon zu sehen ist. Selbst mit diesen teilweise schlecht implementierten DSR sieht 8k@1440p (beim Spielen) viel besser aus als natives 1440p. Bei Screenshots ist der Unterschied noch größer. Und wenn man das Beispiel weiterführt und schon mal ein Video in 8k mit 60fps auf einem 4k Fernseher gesehen hat, weiß auch, dass das nochmal viel besser aussieht. Und wenn ich mir allein den Unterschied zwischen 4k und 5k anschaue....Ich würde mir auch am liebsten einen bezahlbaren 5k Monitor kaufen. Oder eine entsprechende Grafikkarte. 15k@1440p sind da nochmal etwas ganz anderes aber selbst die Zeiten in denen swtor in 10k mit hohen Details bei 60 fps lief, waren grandios. Mittlerweile geht das nicht mehr, es sei denn eine 1080ti oder besseres steht zur Verfügung. Wenn du nicht viel Geld ausgeben will, schau dir niemals Screenshots in echtem 4k an oder echtes Downsampling an. Dann wünscht du dir auch nicht einen solchen Monitor oder TV, welcher dann die maximale Detailstufe darstellen könnte.


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*



LaMort schrieb:


> @ zael84
> Es sollen ja nicht konstant 144Hz am Anschlag laufen. Letztendlich nur deutlich mehr als 60Hz. Deshalb ja auch Freesync.
> 
> @ HisN
> ...



Du kannst den wirklichen Unterschied gar nicht sehen. Denn dein jetziger Monitor kann kein natives 4k darstellen. Aber ich kann dir garantieren, dass sich jeder Schritt zu einer höheren Auflösung mehr als nur lohnt (bei gleichbleibender oder nur geringfügiger Steigerung der Displaygröße).


----------



## LaMort (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe FHD vs. WQHD die drölfte*

Nun, ein 4k-Monitor kommt in absehbarer Zeit nicht in Frage. Dafür sind mir 144Hz und Freesync zu wichtig. Und die Preise für solche Geräte werden die nächste Zeit ja noch astronomisch sein.

Es bleibt einstweilen bei meinem Sparvorhaben auf einen 27" WQHD und eine GPU zu vernünftigen Preis/Leistungsverhältnissen.


----------

